

WWDC - If you added the ticket to the cart, you might be good - fnayr

I had previously added the ticket to the cart but then received an error on checkout.<p>I received the following email an hour ago:<p>Hello [removed],<p>We're contacting you from Apple Developer Program Support.  Thank you for your interest in WWDC 2013.<p>We saw that you tried to buy a WWDC 2013 ticket and were unable to complete your purchase. Please note that we do have a ticket reserved for you and will send you an email with instructions on how to complete your purchase within the next twelve hours.<p>If you have any questions, please let us know. We're happy to help.<p>Best regards,<p>[removed]
Apple Developer Program Support
======
veidr
Yeah but can you tell me _exactly_ how far you got in purchasing it?

I pressed the Buy Now button during the brief window it was available, entered
my ADC login credentials, and then... got a server error. I presume there was
one more step I needed to take in order to get this magical email?

(FWIW my Apple ID is "Mason Mark" if any ADC angels are reading this...)

------
omarforgotpwd
Yeah, I got a phonecall from apple saying they had a ticket for me to buy and
I should expect an email int he next 6 hours.

~~~
fnayr
Nice! Glad more of us got tickets than we thought. It seemed like almost no
one did originally.

Still a broken system, methinks.

